# 18'' rims?



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

has anyone put 18's on their car? if so what size tires are you dealing with, and how wide where you able to go?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I run 18" MOMO Tune-Rs with Dunlop SP Sport FM901 245/40ZR18 meats.

Great tires, very sticky in the dry, great wear characteristics (I got 40k miles out of my first set), no problems.


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

I have 285/35-18 DR's on the rear and 245's up front.

Jody


----------



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

jody, what width rim do you have one those radials?


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

18X9 with 57mm offset.

Jody


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey Jodi!

I just checked out your web page and was wondering what you expect to get out of the engine with the twin turbo? How much boost you plan on running with that low compression engine?

Nice pics!


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

camcojb said:


> I have 285/35-18 DR's on the rear and 245's up front.
> 
> Jody


Jody,

is there enough room in the front to go wider?


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

purplehaze said:


> Jody,
> 
> is there enough room in the front to go wider?


never seen anyone run wider than 245 without rubbing so I didn't try. I am not sure, but some cars have strut rub with stock width tires so it's obviously close to begin with.

Jody


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

camcojb said:


> never seen anyone run wider than 245 without rubbing so I didn't try. I am not sure, but some cars have strut rub with stock width tires so it's obviously close to begin with.
> 
> Jody




thanks Jody......


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I have 18x8 Mille Miglias with 245/40-18s


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I have 18" SAP wheels with Falken 245/40ZR18's all the way around. No rubbing.


----------



## eyecell007 (Aug 1, 2005)

*Mille wheels*

BADGOAT - which model of the Mille wheels did you get? I can't seem to find those on their webpage...


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Groucho may have gotten 40,000 miles out of his tires, but he drives 200+ miles round trip a day. No offence Groucho, but most people won't get 25,000.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

eyecell007 said:


> BADGOAT - which model of the Mille wheels did you get? I can't seem to find those on their webpage...


I found them on Tire Rack they are Mille Miglia EV-S 18


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

BlownGTO said:


> I have 18" SAP wheels with Falken 245/40ZR18's all the way around. No rubbing.



would you say there is enough room in the back to go wider? it seems to be the consensus that 245 will fit in the front no problem, I am looking for as wide as i can go in the rear.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

purplehaze said:


> would you say there is enough room in the back to go wider? it seems to be the consensus that 245 will fit in the front no problem, I am looking for as wide as i can go in the rear.


As far as ive heard you cant go much bigger than 255's out back without rolling the fenders unless you use a Nitto 555, a 275 in those is supposed to fit.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

BlownGTO said:


> As far as ive heard you cant go much bigger than 255's out back without rolling the fenders unless you use a Nitto 555, a 275 in those is supposed to fit.



jody mentioned she had 275 or was it 285 in the back... wonder if she rolled her fenders...


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

purplehaze said:


> jody mentioned she had 275 or was it 285 in the back... wonder if she rolled her fenders...


*HE*  did roll them slightly, but shouldn't be necessary with the 57mm offset. It looked like it wouldn't scrape but I rolled them a bit just in case.

Jody


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

I thinking about 245/40/18 on the stock 18" Im affraid they will rub in the front?
Im planning on getting bridgestones S-03 pole position does anyone have this setup?


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

djray77 said:


> I thinking about 245/40/18 on the stock 18" Im affraid they will rub in the front?
> Im planning on getting bridgestones S-03 pole position does anyone have this setup?



I think i'm going to keep the stock 235/40 on the front and then do 255 or 265's in the rear


I also plan on doing S-03's if I don't go w/ Corsa's


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

camcojb said:


> *HE*  did roll them slightly, but shouldn't be necessary with the 57mm offset. It looked like it wouldn't scrape but I rolled them a bit just in case.
> 
> Jody


Sorry dude


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

18x8 with 245/40ZR18 BfGoodrich g-force KDW II NT


----------

